# This is a talent!



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=19084263&nid=10 ... id=queue-7

How sweet would it be to string together a whole sentence or paragraph like this?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. I remember saying a sentence backward as a kid and then playing it in reverse on the computer and that took me a few min to figure out how to make that work!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Wow. I remember saying a sentence backward as a kid and then playing it in reverse on the computer and that took me a few min to figure out how to make that work!


Nerd :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Wow. I remember saying a sentence backward as a kid and then playing it in reverse on the computer and that took me a few min to figure out how to make that work!


I was just about to type the sentence backwards and then realized it would probably get kicked off for doing so!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jahan said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember saying a sentence backward as a kid and then playing it in reverse on the computer and that took me a few min to figure out how to make that work!
> ...


I was a special child


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I remember saying a sentence backward as a kid and then playing it in reverse on the computer and that took me a few min to figure out how to make that work!
> ...


If only you knew what that sentence was! I'll let Luke divulge that information if he wishes.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Bax* said:
> ...


Funny thing is I can still say that sentence!


----------

